# Sharjah driving license



## SDesai

Hi,
I have been trying to get a driving license from Sharjah and have failed in my last 3 attempts, two times I was terrible due to a very rude instructor who humiliated me to no limits. Third time was terrified and nervous of going through the same humiliation. What can I do to pass this test, I have developed a mental block and can not get over it. At the same time, license is a must here as there is no public transport. Any advice is greatly appreciated and even if you have no advice for me, any experiences that you would share with me will make me feel better.

Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl

Are you not comfortable with driving??? I would suggest that you might need just some more practise if you are failing because you are nervous. You shouldnt be given a drivers license if you are nervous, especially in the uae. This is really no place to learn to drive but you are here and obviously learning and trying. I would suggest to try and get in as much practise as possible in less stressful situations so that when you are put in a more stressful situation you can handle it. A vehicle coming up on you going 60 km faster then you is a bit scary and then when you have a car then jumping from lane to lane as well to deal with, and peope going 40 below you, it just becomes an accident waiting to happen if you are not confident in how to gauge the situation. And personally saying, we dont need any more drivers who are not able to handle the roads here then are already out there driving!

Ask for a different instructor would be my suggestion for the driving school situation. And lodge a complaint about the instructor so it is on file and maybe something will be done about the situation. Help out the next person by hopefully the driving school discipling the instructor.


----------



## SDesai

Hi Jynxgirl, 
Sorry, it is not the instructor who has been mistreating me, but the test inspector. I am not bad with driving but could definitely do better if I am treated well during the tests. I agree with you that we do not need more reckless drivers on the roads. However, the issue here is different. I drive well when I am on road, however when I go for the test, I get nervous beyond bounds and unfortunately, I have banged into the same inspector all 3 times..


----------



## SDesai

Good Luck Saaf, have to say you have a lot of patience. I hate going to that place and hate to see those women.


----------



## Jad.M

Hi all,

Any idea on how long an international driving license can serve me in Sharjah??


----------



## Jynxgirl

Once you have a working visa, you are not suppose to drive without a UAE DL.


----------



## rosseabc

Jynxgirl said:


> Once you have a working visa, you are not suppose to drive without a UAE DL.



I know this is an old thread. But, did the original poster get her license? Hope she see this message.


----------



## SDesai

rosseabc said:


> I know this is an old thread. But, did the original poster get her license? Hope she see this message.


I got my license last week. I passed pretest in 4th attempt, final test in first attempt. I guess the new instructor worked well for me. 

Now, the next challenge is getting on this roads all by myself.

cheers


----------



## rosseabc

SDesai said:


> I got my license last week. I passed pretest in 4th attempt, final test in first attempt. I guess the new instructor worked well for me.
> 
> Now, the next challenge is getting on this roads all by myself.
> 
> cheers


Hey! Thanks for the update. And congratulations on passing the "Sharjah Driving Test". 
If you don't mind me asking which driving school did you go to and what is the name of your instructor.


----------



## vinzm01

hi,
i have the same situation as i failed 3 tmies for manual road test.and unfortunately i have bad remarks from the police tester.and my scholl refuse me to continue.theay gave me option to try in fuj (automatic) but i know its not posible as we dont office there as i tried before.now i will go directly to the morroor to seek advice.any body have opinion kindly share as i think i can pass this test if given good training and well versed intrutor.ty!


----------



## vinzm01

i have the same situation ubfortunate ly i havr bad remarks from the police tester now my driving schol refuse ot continue for me and opt me to go to fuj and try automatic license.but i dont want to transfer again and i know nd tried before that they will not accept dubai visa and with out office in thier place.il be going to moroor this sun to dscuss my matter.kindly advice for any thing.ty


----------



## vinzm01

i have the same fate 3 times i falied .wat is your status now?


----------



## vinzm01

wat is ur status now?
i failed 2 times den change to takim and i make bad remarks my skul refuse to continue for and advice to get automatic in fuj.kindly advice.ty


----------



## busybee2

Jad.M said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea on how long an international driving license can serve me in Sharjah??


if the same with all of uae once you have residence visa in your passport you cannot use any other foreign licence you must convert to a uae driving licence.


----------



## Navigate

*Sharjah license for 2 wheelers.*

I would like to know if a person having a UAE driving license but not for 2 wheelers. Can he still drive inside Saif zone in sharjah and till the main gate.


----------



## blue2002

Jad.M said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea on how long an international driving license can serve me in Sharjah??


As the others are saying, once you are a resident, you need a local DL. That said, I see you are from Canada. At least in Abu Dhabi getting a local DL based on an existing Canadian one is a matter of visiting the right government office for under 30 min. They take your photo and issue a new license to you on the spot. I do not recall whether I had to translate my Canadian DL prior to going there.

BONUS: You get to keep your Canadian DL as well. It is not really an "exchange", even though many refer to it as such.


----------



## SameerTadros

I am from Jordan and I wanted to know if you know any tricks to not take lessons. I drive well and I don't want to pay thousands on lessons. 

Thanks.


----------

